# Worming time. Generic Ivermectin vs Brand Name



## MFMan

I'm looking at a new Leedstone Supply Catalog with all kinds of ranch and dairy supplies.

I see a Generic case of Bimectin the Generic version of the Ivomec Ivermectin. The generic version is 5 liters for $54. The Brand name is 5 liters for $229.

Holy price difference Batman!

I'm wondering if anybody has used the Generic product and if so can provide a review of its efficacy?


----------



## carcajou

All i use is generic, works the same.


----------



## Tim/South

When we used the pour on dewormers, we used the generic.


----------



## JMT

We use generic, seems to work the same.


----------



## bluefarmer

I got a neighbor that used to have a druggist girlfriend (legal kind) and she always made ours for us LOTS cheaper


----------



## Maryland Ridge Farms

Generics what we use


----------



## swmnhay

I use the generic Ivomectrin.

I've heard of resistance in some worms and some guys are using something like Safegaurd in the feed also.Esp in Stock cows that you may have been using Ivomectin on for 10+ yrs.


----------



## stack em up

Been using generic since it became available. Cydectin and Noromectin is what I have in the vet room


----------



## Dill

What is a good worming scheldule? Before going out to pasture in the spring and again in the fall?

I used the safegaurd pellets last year. Seemed easier than a pour on. Not sure on effectiveness.


----------



## Tim/South

Dill said:


> What is a good worming scheldule? Before going out to pasture in the spring and again in the fall?
> 
> I used the safegaurd pellets last year. Seemed easier than a pour on. Not sure on effectiveness.


We deworm twice a year. Once with paste in the spring, then again with a block or pellets in early fall.

The reason we change in the fall is for convenience as you mentioned. We graze two summer pastures that do not have handling facilities.


----------



## MFMan

I've never used a Generic. Never even compared em. I don't think the supply houses around here stock them.

When I saw the price difference in the catalog it got my attention. I've been wanting to work a pour on into my rotation as a change up to see if there are some cooties I can get that have been ignored with injectables and pressed blocks.

I'm going to order some and give it a try.

I really appreciate each of your comments and info.


----------

